# I found out what nitro has!!!!!!!



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Vet just called and said the biopsy showed Nitro has Demodex :yuck::yuck:, which is mites in the hair follicles....:no: Vet said normally puppies get it, not seniors...he is getting a topical ointment for me, and I had to order PreMeris treatment, 6 treatments, just like frontline.....hopefully this clears everything up :crossfing:crossfing...it's also contagious, so Im going home to check Nash over from head to toe.....does anyone have any experience with this???? ((Im now getting itchy just thinking about it)):yuck:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm itchy for ya! ;-)
Fingers crossed for Nash and hope Nitro is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad you were able to find out what Nitro's problem was so that he can get all better! Hoping that Nash is ok and doesn't have the same issues. Give them lots of love and kisses!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad that we know what he has now!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, demodectic mange is not contagious. The reason it usually shows up in puppies is due to their immature immune system. Scarcoptic mange is contagious and can be very nasty, as well as spreading to other dogs pretty easily.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Toby has been fighting demodex for 3 years now. It is NOT contagious; it lives on their skin all the time and only shows up when their immune system cannot keep it in check, which is why it's more common in puppies with immature immune systems.
The main concern with demodex in a senior dog is to find out the underlying cause of it showing up now. It can be anything from hypothryroid, to cushings, to (sorry), liver disease and cancer.
Generally, with a diagnosis of demodex in a senior the vet will do a complete physical with bloodwork to try to find out the cause.
I don't remember, has Nitro had his spleen out? That's why my Toby can't get past the demodex; he has no spleen, and the anti-parasitic T-cells are manufactured in the spleen.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If it's demodex and not scaroptic, Hotel4Dogs (Barb) has experience with her senior Toby and can probably give you a good primer about it. Good luck.

Ooops, see Barb posted same time as me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh also, we found that nothing worked to get rid of it for Toby except liquid ivermectin. Believe me, we tried everything else first. I hope you have better results with Nitro!
Be on the look out for red patches, and if it itches, it means there's an associated skin infection, which will need to be treated with antibiotics.
Feel free to PM if you want to talk about it or ask questions, as I said we've been going around with it for 3 years now.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh also, we found that nothing worked to get rid of it for Toby except liquid ivermectin. Believe me, we tried everything else first. I hope you have better results with Nitro!
> Be on the look out for red patches, and if it itches, it means there's an associated skin infection, which will need to be treated with antibiotics.
> Feel free to PM if you want to talk about it or ask questions, as I said we've been going around with it for 3 years now.


Yikes, Im sorry to hear all this, he has his spleen, and he's been on thyroid meds for about 6 months now....Im hoping this works, and hopefully it's nothing more serious....thanks for your imput....Im picking up an ointment tomoro, not sure what it's called....I gotta think positive on this...if I have any more Q's, I will PM you....thanks...:wavey:


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

So happy you have answers!

My boy has been battling a skin issue for over 2 months now. Vets can't figure out what it is and we have an appointment at the U of Guelph in June to hopefully get to the bottom of this.

Just curious, do you have an old thread with the symptoms? Photo's of the infected area? I would like to see how they compare to my boy because this is what I had believed him to have in the beginning.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

elisabeth said:


> So happy you have answers!
> 
> My boy has been battling a skin issue for over 2 months now. Vets can't figure out what it is and we have an appointment at the U of Guelph in June to hopefully get to the bottom of this.
> 
> Just curious, do you have an old thread with the symptoms? Photo's of the infected area? I would like to see how they compare to my boy because this is what I had believed him to have in the beginning.


I do have an old thread with pics....it's under "please pray for my Nitro, or keep my Nitro in your prayers...if you click on my name, and go to stats, I believe all threads that I started will come up...hope :crossfingyou get the answers you are looking for....I know it's very frustrating when we cant help them...:no: When they did a scraping, they found E coli infection, not sure how that correlates with Mites:uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Yes, we did a scrapping (3 actually) and all of them have come back "inconclusive". They see some bacteria in there but can't name it, came back negative for mange (which I had initially thought it was), no allergies, I thought fungal but wasn't really showing anything that pointed in that direction.

We have visited the vet countless times, applied a variety of medications and steroids and have now just left it alone for 3 weeks so that the vet at the U of Guelph Derm. department can get an accurate reading on the thing without medication interfering with the results.

I will definitely look at your post, thank you for that. I am truly happy you found the cause and have a treatment plan!


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

The skin looks very similar to Stark's except Stark's issue is on the top of the muzzle/nose.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"moth eaten" patches, where the fur appears broken. In some cases, the fur is gone completely, and you see bald patches.
Secondary infection is common, giving it a pink or red look in the bald patch or under the broken hair areas. Sometimes it's called "red mange". If they've had it for a while, it's common to have areas of darkened skin from the chronic irritation.
Sometimes a skin scraping won't show it, and you have to do a hair biopsy.




elisabeth said:


> So happy you have answers!
> 
> My boy has been battling a skin issue for over 2 months now. Vets can't figure out what it is and we have an appointment at the U of Guelph in June to hopefully get to the bottom of this.
> 
> Just curious, do you have an old thread with the symptoms? Photo's of the infected area? I would like to see how they compare to my boy because this is what I had believed him to have in the beginning.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

When it first occurred:









Profile:









Close-up:









These are a few photo's that I have of what it looks like.

At first (~ 2 months ago), it was red and looked very much like the photo you posted. Except there are little bumps all over.

The second and third photo show how it looks now (maybe a little more crusty looking, but not flaking or anything). There is also a substantial bump below it which I personally think it due to infection. 

No biopsy was done yet, I am sure this is our next step when we visit the Dermatologist. 

We have only used topical's and antibiotics and steroids at this point which have all failed.

*Sorry to take your thread off topic.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww...Dont be sorry.....what a sweetie :...and I see what you mean.....well they put Nitro under last week and took a piece out, left two stitches, and sent that away....sure hope your able to find out what it is, and Im praying these meds will help Nitro :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Stark's sure does look like demodex.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Nitro. Hope the ointment helps and he heals quickly. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Really glad you were able to get some answers - and now start treatment on Nitro. Hopefully it clears up soon.

I also just need to say, the amount of knowledge and experience on this board never fails to amaze me.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Stark's sure does look like demodex.


This was my first thought as well.

Does anyone know if there is a holistic way to treat demodex? I am sure I have the information saved somewhere, once I find it I will post it if no one gets to it before me.

The thing that is of a major concern for me is the bump that is under the infected area.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as far as I know, there is no holistic way to treat it. Believe me, in the past 3 years we have pursued everything, and keep coming back to the liquid ivermectin. Even our acupuncture vet agrees you can't treat it holistically.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Got it cleared up!!!*

Just wanted everyone to know that after 2 months of treating these Mites, we have cleared them up:banana::banana::banana:.... His face looks great now!!!...::Im sooooo happy, and Im certain that Nitro is too!!!! here he is last weekend getting some much needed R & R!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's a pic of the mites, but it had gotten alot worse, like three times the size of this, and under his entire chin, no more now!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Nitro, I am so happy you are back to your Good Looking Self. Enjoy the Summer!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hooo!!! :banana::banana: Happy to hear the mites are gone and Nitro is back to his very handsome self. He looks fantastic in the picture (and your daughter too)! Sending lots of :smooch::smooch: to one of my favorite boys.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great update!! Nitro looks like he's doing much better. (You probably are, too!)


----------

